# Best food to feed mice on?



## -libby-

Ok so i think i have a cgae sorted so now for food... what food is best for mice? do you give thrm a diet of mouse food with aditional protein and such...


----------



## geordiesmice

lol mice food now theres a topic  .I mix my own poultry mix, wild bird seed without the sunflower seed and dog kibble, (pedigree small bite mixer) mix as follows Poultry mix 70%, Wild bird seed 10%,dog kibble 10%,rolled oats or groats 10%.If you have two mice I used to buy waags Gerbil, Hamster and mouse munch £1.69 a bag.I give mine meal worms, bread , lactose scrambled egg as extras as I breed my Mice.


----------



## -libby-

so is mice mix not very good for them then? dig food will be ok i can get lots of sample packs of little mixers and kibbles .... do mice eat parakeet seed or just wild bird seed? i will be getting three mice... Meal worms YUM! i have to get them for my quail anyway.... what is lactose scrambles egg? can they not have normal boiled egg mushed up... (my birds eat a lot of boiled eggs)


----------



## SarahY

When I had just a two or three pet mice at a time, I used to feed Reggie Rat. They liked it and they all lived to the 2yr mark. If I couldn't get that I'd feed Burgess Suparat.

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice

I give them plain scrambled egg cold to the nursing does and I sprikle the lactose on there dry food.I would go for something like sarahY said ,I have never used rat food before is the mix similar Sarah to mice food does it contain wheat?


----------



## racingmouse

Mice basically eat what rats eat, so generally that would be a good `base mix` and then you can add to this with other things. I feed the following:

Burgess Supa Natural Rabbit mix (this is a base mix I choose for it`s good grains and lack of alfalfa and locust beans, but does`nt contain animal proteins - so you can either choose to add that in the form of dog kibble or a Rat kibble, like Burgess Supa Rat Royale. Dog kibbles are very high in protein and should only be a small part of your overall mix if your going to add it at all). Be very carfeful with the protein level and fat levels in dog foods. Supplimenting with a few kibbles would be fine, but don`t overdo it.

So my mix goes roughly as follows: Into a lidded plastic container

Four cups of rabbit mix ( contains wheat, oats and barley grains) 
One cup of Kallo organic puffed wholegrain rice
One cup of organic jumbo oats
One cup of Buckwheat

Added to this in smaller amounts due to the fact the seeds are smaller and let lost in the mix!

Budgie millet 
Canary mix (this also contains Linseed and Hemp seed)

You can also give them a few treats like small bonio dog biscuits (plain without colourings) and little bits of dry wholemeal bread.

There are other human grade cereals you can add and some low sugar/low fat muesli`s, but the main thing is to keep your mix full of variety and change things now and then. Some people feed dry pasta and things like shreded wheat, cornflakes etc.... but I don`t bother.


----------



## -libby-

okay i think i could manage that... i breed budgies so the budgie seed wont be a problem... and my dogs eat bonios.... so neither will that...


----------



## lindberg4220

I feed my mice with Tima ratfood, and besides that i give them altromin (both standard and fortified), kat kibble, millet spray, canary mix, dryed mealworms (appearantly i can't keep the live ones alone :roll: ) and probably more i can't remember :lol:

They seem to thrive on that


----------

